# Reinstalling windows 10 Lenovo g50 70, error



## Joemack (Jun 3, 2016)

Operating system not detected. Cltrl+ shift+ del to restart. Ikay with formatting the while computer, so went ahead and tried to reinstall the os (windows10) 
Unable to install in any of the partitions, efi.... so opened command promt (shift f10) disk part, selct disk 0(931gb), clean, got error: could not be performed because of an io error.. unable to delete/ the partition too. What are my other options.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Might be the hard drive that is defective.
You might need to take it out from your computer and test it in another computer to see if it works.


----------



## Joemack (Jun 3, 2016)

Its a laptop


----------



## Joemack (Jun 3, 2016)

Any other suggestion before i take it to a store


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Reprogram your computer again. If you get same error then the hard drive is defective. If still under warranty take it to them first.


----------

